# WVO Filteration system



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

This is our WVO Filteration system. Just finished it last night.

It is gravity fed and is slower than I had anticipated, but there was NO silt or sediment in the final product. Some small leaks But nothing major.




















There are shut off valves at the bottom of the barrel, the intake to the first filter, one after the 3rd filter. I made the whole unit higher up so that when I put my truck next to it, the unit can be filled with the wasteoil comming in and the filtered oil can go into the trucks' tank directly or to a container if the tank is full.

I also completed the pump and tested it and it works.

Next is getting the inverter installed in my truck so I can power the pump at the waste oil pick up point ( resturant ).

Project moving along slower than expected but within reasonable time table. Less than a month from purchasing the truck. I had set a completed by date of a month from purchase date. On track so far.

Wind mill was put on hold untill the WVO is completed. Hopefully that will be completed soon too. I do need to buy a second Inverter for the windmill now that I took the one for it, to put on the truck to pump oil to the truck mounted storgage barrel.

Trade off's and budgets, wouldn't it be nice to be able to afford to do all the projects you have to do? I scrap and piece as much together as I can but somethings just have to be purchased. 

The wind mill is hand made but the batteries and inverter are purchase Items.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks really good! A friend of mind 'cobbled' one together with spare parts and it worked also, but it didn't look as good as yours. Great job!!! His biggest complaint though, was about the smell of the used oil. I guess after a while the odor just hangs around so I hope you've got a good ventilation system factored in. _Come to think of it...his building *did* smell like a dirty deep-fryer..._


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Our garage stays open 80+ % of the time, except winter.

Our very first batch of oil had gone rancid and smelled , but since then, the smell has been very little. 

Second batch of the day gone in , and working on the third. That's 9.5 gallons and working.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Be sure to update with filter costs as you get up to speed,this is good info!


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

These parts were purchased at MENARDS in Terre Haute Indiana 

Whole house water filters	3	$14.99	$44.97

Filter 2-Pk .20 Microns	1	$3.19	$3.19

Filter 2-Pk .05 Microns	2	$3.79	$7.58

32 gallon garbage can	1	$13.24	$13.24

3/4" Shut off valve 2	$3.99	$7.98

1/2" wash mach box Shut off valve	1	$6.99

Flat washers 4	$0.39	$1.56

Rubber washers	2	$0.79	$1.58

1/2" brass locknut	2	$1.49	$2.98

3/4 CPVC male adapter	4	$0.30	$1.20

3/4" X 5' CPVC pipe	1	$2.39	$2.39

$93.66
tax @ 7%	$6.56
TOTAL	$100.22


In purchasing twice the filters needed I created an extra set of change out, should we need to unexpectedly.

The 1/2 valve was more because I wanted the longer pipe connection for room to put washes and nuts to fix it to the bottom of the Garbage can.

I used a heavier grade of commerical garden hose and put ends on to suit my set up. The ends were $.99 each.

The wood parts were all used Pallets I picked up over time and two pieces of left over scraps. (free )


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty spiffy! Do you have to do anything else to it, or do you just filter it?


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Hobbes said:


> Pretty spiffy! Do you have to do anything else to it, or do you just filter it?


If we suspect water is in the oil we boil it then filter, but haven;t had to in a few days


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks good. I think your decimal point is in the wrong place on your micron size of filtering.

I've been manually just pouring the oil thru filter media in funnels to clean mine as I don't use a lot. I don't have a truck just a farm tractor I'm experimenting with.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Setup looks good, I just just filter through a good blue jean leg, which is 5 microns and then pump in my Dodge. I'm working on building something better and your's suggest some new ideas.

Bob


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

OK I have to share a small set back folks. 

The hose I use to pump from the barrel on my truck to the filtration barrel came out of the barrel shortly after I went into the house to check on children and got busy inside. The result was 10+ gallons of WVO on my garage floor. I will make a retaining clip for the hose so this doesn't happen again. I will do that AFTER I get the garage floor back to walkable without Sliding all over the place like a cat on Ice. Seriously, it is just clean up with a shop vac and kitty litter. But What a mess. Lesson learned. It also sprayed my WHITE pick up truck with WVO as well. That is cleaned all ready, had Church today.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Oh how well I know about the mess WVO can-does make.


----------

